# Wonder Drive (rev2)



## Mourguitars (Sep 14, 2019)

Fairly easy build , tightens up the low end  and adds bite to my 5150 pre...very cool build sounds awesome, i really like my boost/OD's !


Mike


https://imgur.com/AfAqhlx


This blue LED is very bright..



https://imgur.com/z2Wj71J


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 18, 2019)

I gotta admit this is a very great drive , it plays very well with every amp and preamp i put it in front off...

Its a toss up between this and the LGSM w/green LED's as my favorites  or go to PedalPCB's I've built so far...ive been playing more than building as of late..very inspiring builds for sure...its a good thing !

Mike



https://imgur.com/vvlCjP9


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

Very pretty.  Is that a Tayda pre-drilled box?  This device uses the opamp for distortion, so feel free to try other opamps for some different overdrive sounds.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 18, 2019)

clean and mean. nice.


----------



## Barry (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 19, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very pretty.  Is that a Tayda pre-drilled box?  This device uses the opamp for distortion, so feel free to try other opamps for some different overdrive sounds.




Thanks Chuck...no i drilled , didn't know the OP done the distortion , but recently found out my JMP-1 pre has OP distortion ...i will try different OP for sure !


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks GMD and Barry....ive noticed on the P Touch labeler on some enclosure colors the label stands out more, this was the 1st one i done getting words and images off the net....it has potential . Some colored enclosures you have to look real hard to see if its a label or screened on ! But this is a great drive pedal..


----------

